

Turn a user into a passionate customer before making them sign up - j_baker
http://sachin.posterous.com/designing-for-social-traction-turn-a-user-int

======
kevinholesh
If you're going to take the time to write blog posts like this one, make
images, and market your site, what is spending a couple minutes signing up?

I feel more confident signing up and knowing I have a place to go where I can
change settings, update content, delete comments, etc. With Posterous, I don't
feel that confidence so I would tend to shy away from it and sign up with
something like wordpress.com

------
DenisM
And this is why my site <http://www.memengo.com> has "Try Demo" button that
asks no questions and gives you a full demo right away. This button is used by
a lot of visitors.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
But that makes people a demo user, not a customer, before sign-up. From your
site:

 _The downside is that you will not be able to return to where you left off
later on and all the changes you made during this simple demo run will be
eventually deleted._

A site like yours requires ID and security tokens to function once you've
established those things then a user is effectively "signed up" already.

~~~
DenisM
I see. The difference between demo user and customer wrt to posterous approach
did not occur to me, but you are right - a demo user would not have as much
incentive to return.

I was meaning to redo this part to allow conversion form demo to real account.
This will demo more sticky.

------
rokhayakebe
What about using Facebook Connect? Apparently site that use it see a huge
spike in sign ups.

